# Green Goddess Dressing



## cave76 (May 2, 2014)

All of a sudden the memory of Green Goddess Dressing popped into my mind. I hadn't had it for years and on impulse bought  a bottle of Green Goddess Dressing.

Of course it's 'bottled' so it wasn't as good as one found in a fine restaurant. (And it seems to have gone 'out of favor'-------I rarely, if ever, see it offered in a restaurant.)

I found this recipe on line:

Green Goddess Dressing Recipe
Prep time: 15 minutesYield: Makes about 2 cups.
Vary the proportions of the herbs to suit your taste. If you want, add some ripe avocado to the mix.

Add to shopping list
INGREDIENTS
2 teaspoons anchovy paste or 2-4 canned anchovies
1 small garlic clove, minced
3/4 cup mayonnaise
3/4 cup sour cream
1/2 cup chopped parsley
1/4 cup chopped tarragon
3 Tbsp chopped chives
2 Tbsp lemon juice
Salt and black pepper to taste

METHOD
Put all of the ingredients in the bowl of a blender or food processor and blend or pulse until you get an evenly smooth dressing, about 30-45 seconds.

Serve as a dip, or toss with salad greens for a dressing.

The dressing should last about a week in the fridge.

Green Goddess Dressing Recipe | Simply Recipes

Does anyone make a Green Goddess? *Is the recipe posted above about  'average'* in it's ingredients?
*Can it be frozen*? since I wouldn't use it all in a week.

The amount of tarragon seems a bit much for I know that fresh tarragon can be a little over-whelming. Maybe dried tarragon, since I can't grow tarragon on my patio.


----------



## Kayelle (May 2, 2014)

You're right Cave, I haven't seen it on a menu in many years. When I was a child, my parents would take me to a Steak House where it was a specialty for the place. I've never forgotten how wonderful it was, and I'd actually eat the salad that I normally detested. Funny how things change as I love all green salads now. 
When I was shopping on line at Penzey's recently I came across a mix for it and it's darn good. It's nice to mix up a small portion at a time.  Here's a link if you're interested.
Spices at Penzeys Spices Green Goddess Dressing Base


----------



## cave76 (May 2, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> You're right Cave, I haven't seen it on a menu in many years. When I was shopping on line at Penzey's recently I came across a mix for it and it's darn good. It's nice to mix up a small portion at a time.  Here's a link if you're interested.
> Spices at Penzeys Spices Green Goddess Dressing Base




Thanks for that link. It's a possibility but a list of ingredients doesn't include some of the 'usual' ingredients. Maybe because they can't because it's a powder.

I first tasted Green Goddess at a restaurant in Marin County and fell in love! But that was many decades ago.

Wiki sez:
"The dressing is named for its tint. The most accepted theory regarding its origins points to the Palace Hotel in San Francisco in 1923, when the hotel's executive chef Philip Roemer wanted something to pay tribute to actor George Arliss and his hit play, The Green Goddess.[1][2] He then concocted this dressing, which, like the play, became a hit. "


----------



## Kayelle (May 2, 2014)

You're right Cave. The mix is missing anchovy paste for one thing. I'm going to add some to the mix next time as I suspect it accounts for that Umami we're both looking for.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 2, 2014)

Gosh, I haven't heard of Green Goddess being served in restaurants for so long either, that I'd forgotten about it.  I used to love it, too. 

Cave, I don't think I'd try freezing it - I'd be afraid all those lovely herbs would turn an unappetizing black, and that the mayo would separate.

Kayelle, thanks for the link for Penzey's GG dressing mix.  I'll add that to my list for next time I order from them.  Penzey's has never disappointed me.    Curious, have you tried their ranch dressing mix?  I haven't yet...


----------



## cave76 (May 2, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> You're right Cave. The mix is missing *anchovy paste for one thing. I'm going to add some to the mix next time* as I suspect it accounts for that Umami we're both looking for.



Duh! I didn't think of that!!!! Double duh!

Do you taste the dill in the Penzey's mix? I don't see that as an ingredient for Green Goddess usually. Come to think of it---- most of the recipes for GG have more ingredients than the original (courtesy of Google)
_
The original Palace recipe: 

Ingredients: 
 1 cup Traditional Mayonnaise 
 1/2 cup sour cream 
 1/4 cup snipped fresh chives or minced scallions 
 1/4 cup minced fresh parsley 
 1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice 
 1 tablespoon white wine vinegar 
 3 anchovy fillets, rinsed, patted dry, and minced 
 salt and freshly ground pepper to taste 
Stir all the ingredients together in a small bowl until well blended. Taste 
and adjust the seasonings. Use immediately or cover and refrigerate. _

Garden Court | The Palace Hotel, San Francisco

Why do I care? Read my signature! 

My Brag. I actually went to the Palace for Afternoon Tea.


----------



## taxlady (May 2, 2014)

This is Stirling's green goddess variant. It's been tweaked from the green goddess recipe in _Joy of Cooking_. It's very popular at our dinner parties. Friends have nicknamed it: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/garlic-dressing-of-doom-67809.html#post930208


----------



## Kayelle (May 2, 2014)

taxlady said:


> This is Stirling's green goddess variant. It's been tweaked from the green goddess recipe in _Joy of Cooking_. It's very popular at our dinner parties. Friends have nicknamed it: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/garlic-dressing-of-doom-67809.html#post930208



Thanks for posting this again Taxi. I remember printing it out in 2010 but I never got to it. I will now for sure!


----------



## jennyema (May 2, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Duh! I didn't think of that!!!! Double duh!
> 
> Do you taste the dill in the Penzey's mix? I don't see that as an ingredient for Green Goddess usually. Come to think of it---- most of the recipes for GG have more ingredients than the original (courtesy of Google)
> _
> ...




Interesting that it doesn't have tarragon in it.  In my mind tarragon is a defining element in GGD.  And why I don't like it.  Tarragon is one of the few food items I hate.

But the tarragon-free recipe looks good!


----------



## Cheryl J (May 3, 2014)

taxlady said:


> This is Stirling's green goddess variant. It's been tweaked from the green goddess recipe in _Joy of Cooking_. It's very popular at our dinner parties. Friends have nicknamed it: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/garlic-dressing-of-doom-67809.html#post930208


 
Thank you, Taxy. Copied and pasted.


----------



## taxlady (May 3, 2014)

Kayelle and Cheryl, I hope you like that dressing. I hope you like garlic, a lot.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 3, 2014)

taxlady said:


> This is Stirling's green goddess variant. It's been tweaked from the green goddess recipe in _Joy of Cooking_. It's very popular at our dinner parties. Friends have nicknamed it: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/garlic-dressing-of-doom-67809.html#post930208



I think that would make a great dip, for a barbeque or potluck, with a big vegetable platter!


----------



## taxlady (May 3, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think that would make a great dip, for a barbeque or potluck, with a big vegetable platter!


Yup, we usually make enough for the salad and as dip. Works well with crudités, chips, pita, ...


----------



## Billdolfski (May 3, 2014)

Green Goddess?  Pfft.  You mean Green Goodness?


----------



## Mad Cook (May 3, 2014)

I'd never heard of green goddess dressing before I started watching American cooks on FN and lurking on here. This recipe sounds good but what do you eat it with? Green salad? Chicken salad? What?


----------



## cave76 (May 4, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I'd never heard of green goddess dressing before I started watching American cooks on FN and lurking on here. This recipe sounds good but what do you eat it with? Green salad? Chicken salad? What?



Mostly on green salads. But, if made a bit thicker it's a great dip for crudities.
I think you'll love it.


----------



## Mad Cook (May 4, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Mostly on green salads. But, if made a bit thicker it's a great dip for crudities.
> I think you'll love it.


Thanks Cave. I'll save the recipe


----------

